# Trainers in Eugene, Oregon area?



## rgrey (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey everyone!

Do you know of a good trainer in the Eugene, Oregon area? I've been out of the doggie loop for about 9 years and have no idea who is good, who isn't, and who is even still training at this point.

Thanks!


----------

